

 Change your PyPI password - IgorPartola
http://mechanicalcat.net/richard/log/Python/PyPI_password_related_security_changes

======
IgorPartola
The above is linked to directly from <http://pypi.python.org/pypi>. Also, PyPI
sent an evening a little while ago with the same content.

